# Tawny mice needed for filming next Tues, 2nd Feb



## Jerry Bland (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm urgently searching for some tawny, wild-looking mice for a short film I'm currently working on. The search is proving to be quite difficult as most people own white or black mice.

We need these mice (and a responsible person to look after them) for filming next Tuesday, 2nd February at a location in South East London, near to Canada Water tube. We have a small budget for this.

Please get in touch with me ASAP if you can help or know of someone who can help.

Many thanks,

Jerry
0782 555 8314


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry - i live in south London - the closest i have to an agouti isn't that close, but if you get desperate let me know - the mice in the picture below are pregnant champagne females, so you can see the colour:










Heather


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are some very nice champagnes!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Jerry Bland (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the pic, Heather. I've emailed it to our director to see if they look right. I think they may be a little too nice looking for our purposes (champagne mice indeed!), but i will let you know when I hear back.

jerry


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, champagne and show biz! What a good mix.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hi there
I have passed on your number to someone i know who has had agouti wild looking mice and rats from me before for tv work ( she keeps and breeds and trains)
hopefully she will contact you soon.


----------



## Jerry Bland (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks v much, laoushu!

jerry


----------

